# [EVDL] LiFePO vs LiPo



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-ion_battery



> Osmo Sarin <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Can someone explain me the differences between these two cell
> > chemistries? I=B4ve understood terms LiFePo, LiMn or LiCo are used to
> ...


----------

